# I lost my pleco today and I don't know why?



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Today I came home from work and my pleco was laying on it's side, but when I went to see if he was still alive it moved, he couldn't swim or keep afloat, anytime I tried to get him to swim he would just sink. I eventually had to euthanize him, but I bought test strips from walmart(I figured it was an emergency and I can't afford the water tests just yet) and they read: no nitrates, about .2 nitrites, the water was hard, about 120 Alkalinity, the PH was about 7.6, I know the nitrites aren't good, but is that enough to make my pleco die?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

If you can measure a level of .2 Nitrite you should also be measuring some level of Nitrate. All "live" fish tanks have some measurable Nitrate. Nitrate is the final product in the N2 cycle and is usually rremoved through water changes. A level of .2 Nitrite is low and very safe, above .5 water changes should be made. The parameters you have described would not have killed your Pleco. Plecos like soft (<100mg/l), acid water (ph<7.0). Your water is a little out of this range but not enough to have killed you Pleco. When dealing with hard water it is always a good idea to use distilled water to replace evaporated water to avoid accumulating minerals.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks, I'll be sure to do that. so then maybe it was just sick? I knw he was eating and everything. it was very sudden and unexpected


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How long has the tank been setup and how long have you had the pleco?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had the tank ste up for about 3-4 months and I've had the pleco about 1 month, maybe a little more


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds kind of like swim bladder or parasites. I would give it awhile then try another one.


----------

